# vet wanting to put down my doeling, update and question in replies.



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

My doeling broke her leg 3 weeks ago. The vet put a cast on it and said that he would change the cast in 2 -3 weeks. Well, I took her in to have it changed this morning because he was on vacation all last week and he said it would be fine until today. I dropped her off and in about a half hour he calls me and said that we have an issue. Apparently there was a small wound on her leg when he put the cast on it. He gave her an antibiotic shot when he put the original cast. Well, when he took the cast off he found that an infection had set in at one point and the flesh was gone to the bone. He did say that there wasn't any infection present right now. She must have fought the infection off (although she never ran a temp). But now we have a large wound to the bone and the joint is exposed. He wanted me to put her down, but I refused. She is eating fine, there isn't a temp and she is getting around great; full of energy. I haven't yet seen the wound myself. I am taking her back in tomorrow for him to show me how to wrap it to keep the leg stablized. I had another vet give me their opinion (same clinic) and he said he didn't think the outcome was good either. I personally am not buying this. My aunt is taking care of a horse that has a wound similiar to what they are saying my goat has; wound to the bone, flesh dead, etc... she has been doctoring this horse for 2 months and it is healing. I simply can't put her down....my children love her.....I love her....my husband loves her. My parents also do not feel that we should give up on her. I don't need her to be a show goat, or even a milk goat. I would be happy just to have her as a pet. Someone please help! Any suggestions? I am not giving up, so please don't say to put her down. Like I said, she is getting around fine, is eating great and doesn't seem to be in pain. I know it will take time, but I am willing and ready to put in countless hours getting her leg better. :help


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Even if it wasn't salvagable, I thought a goat could go on three legs like a dog? Of course, we always have to think about any suffering we might afflict on the animal... Interested in seeing what others think. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

I thought the same thing Angie. It is her front leg, but idk.....If that was the case, she of course counted have kids, but that doesn't matter to me at this point. I am just not will to accept that she doesn't have a chance. I have seen so many horrible cases (at least in horses) and they recover. I just feel that this is total negligence on the vets part. If I would have known that he had casted an open wound, I would have never allowed it to stay on as long as it did. He said that the wound was so small, he didn't think it would pose a problem. I just can't believe this... It was the last thing I expected. I will probably not be very nice tomorrow when I am at the clinic.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Well, you might need him, so be gentle, :/


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Had something similar happen to a calf when we had the dairy farm. She was from our best milker so we had the vet cast it. It was a front leg, the cannon bone was broken completely. Same issue, small wound that got major infection, skin and tissue gone, fetlock joint open. We treated her with injectable antibiotics IM and topical antibiotics (mastitis treatment) right on/in the wound. We scrubbed it daily to get rid of the necrotic flesh, let it air dry, and bandaged it up. We used those betadine soft scrubby brushes they used to use (maybe still do) before surgery. Kept her in deep dry bedding in a pen by herself. Watered her several times a day but didn't leave the bucket in there.

Once the infection was gone, we started packing the wound with a water soluble salve. When it started to heal we got some stuff from the vet that kept proud flesh from developing.

She did pull through and did go on to carry a calf and be a decent milker. You could tell where the leg had been broken because it healed a bit crooked, but it was solid.

This was in the 80's, so the antibiotics were limited to mostly penicillin. I'm sure there are better ones available these days if needed.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Thanks Sully!! The vet said that he did not think that there was any infection present at this time. She has fought the infection off on her own. The problem is; she is a goat, and goats are considered throw away animals. It is easier for them to have me put her down and go let a new one. I will work on her! I just can't believe that they thought that one antibiotic shot would ward off infection. Plus, when they weighed her, they wrote her weight down as 11 lbs, when it was suppose to be 11 kg. So they dosed her at 11 lbs when she weighs about 25 lbs. They are just really p*ssing me off!


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Angie- I won't need him after tomorrow because since I am going against their advice to put her down, they will not treat her after they show me how to wrap it.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Ooo, that's not an attitude I like to get from a vet. Sorry


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

I don't understand. Why, specifically, does he want to put her down?

Raw local honey is excellent for a wound to prevent/heal infection.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

There's a spray my horse vet uses for things like this - I think it's called Soma Spray. Not expensive; it saved my mare's leg when she failed to jump a barbed wire fence. Ugly scar, but no proud flesh.

Good luck!


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Thanks everyone. Both vets are claiming that the leg will not heal. But if there isn't any infection then I don't see why it wouldnt . Even if the flesh is dead new flesh can be stimulated to grow. I am taking what these yahoos say with a grain of salt. I purchased this doe from one of the vets wife. She raises excellent nubians. I am wondering if they are trying to get me to put her down because they don't want a mamed goat attached to thei herd name.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

I think that in this situation your vet is assuming the leg will not heal properly. Luckily we have vets that don't just give up . 
Here is what I would do:
Keep a recorded record of the animal, everything you give her, treat her with and the progress as to the healing. I would take pictures at intervals. I would take all this information in to the vets that wanted to put her down as well as her when the healing is 3/4 better. I would also add stretches to that leg once the tissue starts to heal OR you will wind up with tight scar tissue.

Why? Because of your comment "goats are throw awy animals". They have not even tried to deal with the issue. Putting an animal down is the very last recourse...unless the animal is in absolute agony (mercy kill) or the prognosis will not change (such as leg could not heal due to infection being within the bone-which in some cases is common). 
When we had the dog attack we were told that the chances of Gwendlyn healing were 50/50, Roslyn doubtful but to try and Merci was a questionable situation. They were astounded with Gwendlyn. Roslyn was a sad case as the infection and the severe damage to the tendons and ligaments on her forelegs was extensive. They came over and put her down after a month and a half at my request and did not charge for the house visit. Merci did not make it 24 hours . 
So by doing the above you can teach your vets that all are not lost causes. It is obvious that they have not dealt with goats much  Be gentle on them so they may learn.
Tam

On a side note, should infection set in


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Yeah, raw local honey is wonderful on wounds. I wish I had known about it when we had that heifer.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

With out seeing the leg I can't say if it can be healed or not, BUT I have seen nasty wounds of all kinds in different species that have healed just fine with the right care and time.

I will also say that we have a 2 yr old pet doe with 3 legs and she loves life! She was born a week early in on a -40 morning so ended up with frost bite that killed the blood supply and tissue from her pastern down (she also lost her ear tips and tip of her tail ). She was seen by the vet day after she was born, started on meds (antibiotics, steroids and pain) and after a week or two it became apparent that her pastern and foot was dead (cold to the touch and no growth). So when we were going to bring her in for like her 4th check up I prepared myself and my Hubby to have her put down....the vet took a look, confirmed what I had known and said yes, we could put her down...or we could amputate the leg and then we disscussed that. Well, we decided on amputation and are still happy with our choice. Surgery went well (she was 15 days old), and with tlc healing went well too. He took it off right under her hip, left just a stub of her femur. He didn't want to have too much left that she would try to walk on it, and didn't want to take it at the hip joint as by leaving just a bit helps her balance some.

There are some work arounds we have to do for her and some special needs, but with that she lives a happy normal life in with my other does.

All I can say is trust your gut and do what's best for her first. Had things for us been different such as things that would caused her prolonged pain or a poor outcome for her life long term, or even not having the great vet I had and trusted, I'm not sure if we would have done it the same. It did help a lot to talk to my online goat peeps, and several talked to me about their 3 legged goats and the pros out weighed the cons for us.

As for your vet, maybe they just don't know that there are still some healthy options? I've seen that with vets before, they truly do want what's best for the animal...but if they don't know about the other good options/outcomes that will work for a species (we have all seen or heard of this when goats are involved until the vets learn), then the vet may truly think euth. is what's best for the animal. If it was me and ky vet, I would collect info about other cases and even some #s to vets that have had the experience and present my vet with it to look into it more. Now if my vet wasn't willing to at least do that then that would be the end of our relationship...

Sorry for rambling on... Good luck, I hope it turns out well!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

And...perhaps after some reflection, why not simply say I am choosing to treat her and would love any advice you can give me period. If his wife is a Nubian breeder, and although during fly season here I would also tell you to put her down, sorry I don't want a 3 legged goat either in our underbrush....ask her for advice also.

Wounds like this aren't as easy as slapping something on them...honey or sugar etc...you have to debreed the area, so you are only dealing with healing healthy tissue, a vet would be much more learner-ed in what exactly that is going to intail and if it is going to live you with enough leg for her to be mobile.

Good luck with this, but do know when to say enough.


----------



## spritwind (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Another great aid in healing any wound is good old Comfrey. It is a wonderful tissue generator and has been used for wound healing for thousands of years-literally. You can use a sterile tea made from fresh comfrey leaves to soak the dressing materials in or various other ways. It is common to even use the leaves themselves as dressings. Google can give you lots of info on this.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

We use a formula that contain comfrey and have for years and yes it is excellent. Very effective.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

well, we took her back today so the vet could show me how to wrap it. I hadn't seen the wound and prepared myself for the worst. I have to say, I expected MUCH worse. It does look nasty because you can see some of the joint, however, all of the flesh is pink except for a small part that is black, but he said it would fall off in a few days and that new should begin to grow. There actually is only a small amount of bone and joint showing. The leg is very stablized. After further investigation he tells me that it wasn't broken to begin with but just dislocated, he just didn't update me on the diagnosis when the original cast was put on. I did take a picture and will try to upload it later. I showed it to both my parents (who have been doctoring livestock for 40 yrs) and their exact response was, "they wanted to kill her for that?" We do not have a fly issue here and it is not hot, so I am not worried about that. If she was in pain and I felt that there wasn't any hope I would put her down. But I feel that there is more than hope. I have doctored worse than this (in horses) and have had success. Will her leg be like new? Of course not. But that is not what I am going for. She is full of life, loves to run around and shows NO sign of pain. There is good blood supply to the wound and the vet even said she had sugnificant improvement in 24 hours. So if she improved in 24 hours, what will a few days, weeks, months give her? I will take all of your suggestions. I am not giving up on her. And in my situation I would be happy with a 3 legged goat.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Sounds promising Amber. I'm happy for her.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

I would get her on this in addition to the wound care: http://store.firmeadowllc.com/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=268

If it does not contain comfrey, I would add some to it (it may not because of regulations).


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Very encouraging report!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

And he calls himself a VET and can't tell a break from a dislocation?
He charged you MONEY to ruin your goat?
WHO is certifying these lame idiots.

There is a board that takes complaints you know.....

You go Amber!

Lee


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

I agree with Ashley. Comfrey is an excellent agent in healing joint, connective tissue and muscle. It is lovely for wounds to stop bleeding. There are many herbal formulas that are great for this
Tam

(Good to here her leg is better than thought. Did the vet show you how to debred the wound to keep the healthy tissue going and the necrotic tissue off?)


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

I've seen several 3 legged goats that get by just fine..And one 3 legged Dalmatian that took me a year to catch (faster than a 4 legged dog) That was my plan B on my broke leg doe...

I had a mare several years ago that cut her foot just above the hoof clear to the bone. My horse vet told me to put her down, at best she would be a brood mare. I kept her and doctored her, did scar tissue therapy and corrective shoeing. Now she's a high school rodeo horse. 
Good for you for not just giving up!


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

One thing you can do to help prevent proud flesh is toss some lime on it. Sounds crazy, but an old horse-trader taught me that years ago - it works. Keeps the good flesh growing, gets rid of the bad stuff, and they seem to heal a little faster.

Glad to her she's not as bad as the vet led you to believe!


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Verna, I have used lime on horse wounds. Right now I am putting a mixture of sugar and betadine (sp?) It does seem like it is promoting healing. I am going to go with that through the weekend, changing it every 24 hours. I am going to try to comfrey. But to me, the issue that is there is healthy. I am very optimistic 

Lee, I am so disappointed in these vets. The clinic is suppose to be a premier goat clinic and I can't see where they know any more than I do. I feel like I failed because I trusted a VET to take care of my animal. The dislocation looks good, so now I am just dealing with the injury that THEY caused. They allowed the cast to stay on too long with a wound, with little antibiotics.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

This is a throw away society. If something breaks, you throw it away and get a new one. The same applies to animals and humans. The theory is don't waste your time fixing something. It's so sad.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

The sugar therapy has worked wonders and I have to add my vote to the comfrey.
We used it to pack dog bite wounds. Worked really well. Rump chunks were missing and it was fly season and they regenerated both muscle and skin as well as hair never offering infection. Surprisingly scarring was minimal.

Best luck.

Just for future info yawl...it is debride and debridement

Debridement ( /d??bridm?nt/) is the medical removal of dead, damaged, or infected tissue to improve the healing potential of the remaining healthy tissue. Removal may be surgical, mechanical, chemical, autolytic (self-digestion), and by maggot therapy, where certain species of live maggots selectively eat only necrotic tissue.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

I used the little surgical scrubby brushes soaked with betadine soap to debride the heifers leg every morning.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

I thank my GOD every day that I have a vet that actually raises goats and teaches other vets how to deal with goats and sheep. He is only a half an hour away and is very sensitive to your feelings as well as to the animals. Love you Dr. Hunter. Oh and he comes to my place once a yr. to do all the testing and everyones shots. And on social security I can even afford it.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Wow, I can't believe this vet messed up her leg like that! So, you might have a three-legged goat just because she had dislocated a joint? That's pretty incredible.

As far as putting her down, if she's destined to be a beloved family pet and you are not putting value on her as far as her reproductive or milking status goes, the time to put her down would be when her quality of life diminishes. Yes, people heal open wounds like that on horses all the time. It takes time, but if you have the time, patience, etc. then why not? It sounds like she is doing very well. I really don't understand your vets point of view at all. They work for us...I guess they do forget that at times 

Good luck with her! I'd love to see pictures of the leg at it's worst and as it heals. Wonderful way to learn.


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

I didn't read all the replies on here... but I did read several...
Had to throw in my two cents because of my own personal experience.
I'd have to see a picture of the wound to have an idea as to how it would heal. Where it's located and how bad it is may greatly determine the usefulness of the limb.
***Warning!!*** The following is very VERY graphic!!!
I say that because I acquired a kitten who was about 5-6 weeks old. She had a hole in her shoulder that was easily the size of a half dollar coin!!!! As if that wasn't bad enough, it had maggots pouring out of the wound!! I don't mean she had the parasites in the wound... I literally mean they were pouring out of it!!! The wound was in a place where she could not clean it herself.
Long story short, after I cleaned out all the parasites with the water faucet and soaking it thoroughly with Betadine, I bandaged her up with lots and lots of Neosporin! Within a few days of her smelling like a rotting carcass, I discovered the damage went all the way down that leg to her toes! The skin on the back side of that leg was rotting and finally fell off in one large piece - from her elbow to her heel. I continued to keep the wound covered with lots of gauze and lots and lots and lots of Neosporin! 
End of story... it's been 7 years later and she functions like a normal cat! There does seem to be a slight amount of muscle damage, and when it's very cold or the barometer is changing she holds it up more often (sympathy mongering actually) but she runs, jumps, plays, catches mice and birds just like any other cat... she just has a bald leg! The skin grew back, which was the weirdist thing I've ever seen, but it did grow back. It looked like a grey fungus spreading over her leg... scared me at first! Then I realized it was skin and I was sooo happy! dance:
I love her to pieces and she clings to me like no other animal does...When I took her into the vet for her first shots etc, he said he would have use a very similar method of treating her... 
***Warning*** Graphic photos!!! I didn't take any pics in the beginning.. she was always bandaged, but I did get some after the skin started growing back.
Before: You can see a line going from the limb up toward her shoulder. In this pic the hole had healed, but you can still see the line that points to where the hole was. The hole was actually dead center of her shoulder blade. It was opened so wide I could see inside the open flap that hangs under her leg! Needless to say, you can see the muscle on the underside of the leg, as well as the new skin growing. Eventually, the gray covered all of the leg with patches of fur growing back.








After: Now there are hair patches on her leg and the claws seem to be just sticking out there. The underside is missing much more hair. The claws flex and muscles work perfectly!









The point is, if the animal hasn't given up, we shouldn't give up on it!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Looks like one happy kitty


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

I have had very good luck with Vetricyn. I know some people say it does not work. I have photos to prove it does. I used it on two goats that were dog attacked and the healing was amazing. We also used it on my daughters horse that was in a pretty bad trailer wreck last march. You can hardly tell... Yes they have scars, but nothing like I thought they would. On one of my girls (who just appraised 90!! dance: ) I could see the muscle, tendon, and bone. I will see if I can post pictures if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

What is Vetricyn? and We always want photo's : )


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

So glad you are working to save her! I would certainly do the comfrey - AWESOME stuff! The other thing I would be sure to use is Yarrow. It can be placed directly on the wound and can also be administered orally in the form of a tincture or infusion(long steeped tea). It helps with healing and things heal SUPER fast with it.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

*Re: vet wanting to put down my doeling, please help!*

Ok- here is the update. We have been putting the batadine/sugar mixture on her leg and wrapping it every 24 hours since Tuesday. On Tuesday there was amount of bone that was exposed was larger than a quarter and some of the joint was exposed as well. Last night, none of the joint was exposed and the amount of bone was exposed was less than a dime. There is a lot of new meaty tissue forming. Her leg is still a little floppy, but with having to wrap the leg everyday, I can see where that is causing the bone to heal more slowly. There is still no sign of infection. I did buy some Penicillin and would like to start her on that. How much should I give her? She weighs 25 lbs.

I am having to put distilled water on her leg to get the pad off of the leg since the sugar dries so hard. She is actually using her leg and and walking on it with the wrapping. I went to another vet clinic yesterday because I needed to get some BOSE and didnt want to go to the other one. I discussed the case with the vet there and she said that putting her down should have never even been an option. If she was just a show goat, and we were looking for simply the bottom line, sure, put her down. But once we expressed that she was more of a pet, then they should have just told us what to do to fix her.

I am continuing the sugar scrub until the bone is completely covered. Then, I will move to something else, but not sure what. I would use vetrycin but to get the full effect you have to put it on 4 times a day, and with wrapping her leg the way we have to, that just won't work.

But anyways, she is doing wonderful!


----------



## AlaynaMay (May 12, 2012)

Hi there! Glad to hear she is doing so well. At our farm we avoid the use of conventional meds, and do pretty well usually. (Of course though, we will use them if necessary.) I have found goldenseal to be an amazing natural antibiotic. It is an herb, and can be easily procured at health food stores, and also Walmart. You can give it internally or externally, and it has no side effects that I know of. I recommend blending it with aloe vera, putting it in a paper towel, and then folding that up and placing it on the leg. Wrap with a bandage and change once or twice a day. This worked wonders with a badly infected friction burn on my brother's leg. New skin was forming within a day of putting it on. We did change it multiple time daily though, but I think it would work without that. I got the idea from an article by Shoshonna Pearl Easling called "When the Rubber Missed the Road". Hope this helps!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

That's great news, Amber. Thanks for the update.


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

I think you are doing the right thing for this goat as well. I had a doberman who was had third degree lacerations on her chest and legs, requiring surgery. She somehow manipulated the e-collar to lick her wounds to try to heal herself, creating a horrendous situation for us all. She succeeded in removing all of her sutures and skin, opening her wound completly down to muscle, bone, and tendons. We used a silver cream (for anaerobic bacteria), sterile pads, gauze, duct tape, and BiteNot dog collar. It never got infected; she never was "down" with it. It healed from the inside out and took 6 months, as dobermans are not exactly couch potatoes! I have used sugar/iodine successfully on a rooster with bumblefoot, so have seen it work great.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

SUGARDINE!! Learned that trick from an old racetrack farrier. Works wonders, however don't leave the cup with it mixed in the barn...horses/dogs/goats simply love to eat it (ick). We had great results on a massive hoof injury with that. Everyone at the barn thought I was insane!


----------



## poppypatchfarm (Oct 26, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing well! She is lucky to have you for sure!

Even in the worst case she ended up having her leg amputated she could still do very well. I have a 3-legged buck who lost his leg a year ago after jumping over a fence and getting a nasty compound fracture just below the hock. We opted to try a pricey orthopedic surgery to put metal pins through the bones above and below the break but even after 12 weeks with the pins and leg in a cast the bones didn't heal well enough. Just not enough circulation left to that leg to heal a broken bone. So it was amputated and he does just fine running around on 3 legs like he has been 3-legged forever. We have a plastic splint that can be put on when he is breeding to help him balance. 

Shannon


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

There basically wasn't any bone showing last night! Her leg will be wonky but I think she is going to do just fine! We are having success with the "sugardine" so I think we are just going to stick with that. Thanks for all the encouragement. I knew that the people who knew what they were talking about would give me the best advice.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

feistymomma said:


> There basically wasn't any bone showing last night! Her leg will be wonky but I think she is going to do just fine! We are having success with the "sugardine" so I think we are just going to stick with that. Thanks for all the encouragement. I knew that the people who knew what they were talking about would give me the best advice.


Yay!!

Hey I found this stuff, I used it on everything with horses. I haven't seen it in years. But I ran across it today.. It might come in handy later with flies too. It really helps with scars. 
http://www.the-pink-lady.com/index.html


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I am glad to read she is doing so well. Kudos to you for sticking with her.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Glad she's doing well!


----------

